# nurse from uk... planning to move to abu dhabi ... desperate for advice..



## Uknurse (Jun 18, 2015)

hi all , i am nurse from uk .. planning to move to abu dhabi.
looking forward to receive many advice regarding :
1 ) how is life in abu dhabi?
2) how is the public transport? is it reliable?
3) being woman , and single .. are they any problem?if they are concerns... what are those concerns?
4) is there any organisation who gathered and support uk expatriates ?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

1) Great, but expensive
2) Bus only (crowded at peak times) and cheap; taxi alternative reasonable price
3) Absolutely no issues
4) Lots of options - check on-line and you will find them, but you may find your colleagues or sports the best way to build a support network


----------



## WhitneyJ (Jun 19, 2015)

second the above points. I am a single female and have lived in UAE for several years, now. Life is good here, if a bit slower paced than in Dubai. And you should have absolutely no worries walking around at pretty much any time of day. I would strongly recommend getting a car, but taxis are cheap and reliable (no one takes the long way just because you don't know any better) - not sure about the busses. There are plenty of organizations for UK expats, but you can also try meetup and the like to meet others, as well


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the only issue with taxis is that depending on where you live, the wait times could be long at rush hour,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> the only issue with taxis is that depending on where you live, the wait times could be long at rush hour,


Hi,
There is a smartphone taxi app in Abu Dhabi - makes it easier to order taxis in Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

1 ) how is life in abu dhabi?--- i like it so far.. a tad bit boring but im jobless so you will not have that issue.
2) how is the public transport? is it reliable?--- not reliable in my opinion but not as bad as it could be. i take mostly buses, they always come but often not when the signs say they will
3) being woman , and single .. are they any problem?if they are concerns... what are those concerns?-- no concerns
4) is there any organisation who gathered and support uk expatriates ?--- im not from the uk but there are some i think..


----------



## KFM (Jun 24, 2015)

Uknurse said:


> hi all , i am nurse from uk .. planning to move to abu dhabi.
> looking forward to receive many advice regarding :
> 1 ) how is life in abu dhabi?
> 2) how is the public transport? is it reliable?
> ...


Try Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi for employment opportunities. They are recruiting full force right now for experienced RNs. Be prepared to be 'wowed'.
This is a very safe community for women. I live away from the city center and decided to lease a car so cannot comment on public transit. Many hospitals have corporate housing and have a bus to pick up staff from certain locations.
You won't regret it.... best of luck!


----------

